# My GSD is attacking my lab out of jealousy



## clmedina (Sep 22, 2010)

My 1 year old GSD just recently starting attacking my 9 year old lab (who has been her buddy since she was 6 weeks old) in what appears to be a jealous moment. When I try to give attention to my lab or vice versa, my GSD has 2 times now viciously went after my labs throat, thank goodness I was there to pull her off or who knows what could have happened. Anyone else had this problem. I would hate to have to get rid of my GSD but I can't abandon my lab who has been a member of my family for 9 years. Very afraid for my lab's life....

P.S. my GSD has always shown aggession towards people she doesn't like but never another dog unless it was provoked.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My sister had this happen with her Chihuahua mixes. They had to be kept seperate from each other for the rest of their lives. One was put outside while the other one got to play and be petted and loved and then she would switch them. She did however walk them together and that was fine with them.

Your going to have to keep them seperate.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Don't really have a lot of advice except to tell you to continue to monitor time that the dogs are together. I know that that is a real pain in the posterior, but please, please try to keep looking for a solution. There are just way too many unwanted animals in this world and a gsd that is labeled dog aggressive will have little or no chance at a new home.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds like you have a real problem on your hands. As others have said, you are going to have to keep them separated. Is your lab male or female?

I know you are concerned for your lab but what worries me more is the people aggression that you mentioned. That is not normal or acceptable.

Are you working with a qualified behaviorist/trainer? 

Please read this about NILIF: Nothing in Life is Free It is not going to solve the problem but it will be a step in the right direction to getting control of your pup.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

my gsd pup does this to my lab too. he is only 6 months and my lab is 1.5 yr. when he goes after her i scold him and make them lay down next to each other while i pet them both then one at a time and i give them treats to let him know that me touching my lab is a good thing. its helped alot so far!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Sounds like you have a real problem on your hands. As others have said, you are going to have to keep them separated. Is your lab male or female?
> 
> *I know you are concerned for your lab but what worries me more is the people aggression that you mentioned. That is not normal or acceptable.*
> 
> ...


To me it depends on what kind of aggression is going on. Is he aggressive towards strangers or your friends that he should know? Is he growling at them, lunging at them? What does he do that makes you say he is aggressive?

My GSD/Husky mix is very cautious, aware, protective and serious when there are strangers around. He will growl at them. He doesn't go towards them he stays away and growls and there is not doubt in my mind that he would bite if they approached him. BUT once he has met them and sniffed them he is comfortable with them and he never has a problem with that person again. I feel comfortable with his behavior. When we are outside he lets my not-so-good neighbors know that he will protect me and his home and that makes me feel extremely safe. He is a total sweetheart with friends and family though and I do not worry about him biting them.


----------



## clmedina (Sep 22, 2010)

Both my dogs are female.

As for the aggression towards people. She is only aggressive with some strangers while we are out walking or in a new environment. Once someone is in my house or she knows who they are, she is very loving and playful. I don't have any fear of her being aggressive with a family member or friend, only with strangers and other dogs.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

The OP mentioned that the her GSD has "always showed aggression towards people she doesn't like". The dog is only a year old, there should be no aggression at all towards people. 

To me, growling at every day people is not OK. The dog does not have to love all people but growling would only be ok to me if the person were a threat or acting threatening and not just some stranger walking down the street. Being alert and aware is one thing, being uncomfortable just because a stranger is around is another.

When Rogue growls at strangers but stays back instead of lunging forward, he is afraid and it tells me that he hasn't been socialized enough to recognize when people are acting normal vs when they are a threat. Which I know is not your fault because you haven't had him long. If you are comfortable with his behavior and can manage it so no one gets hurt, then ok.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

my girlfriend had a pitbull that would jealously attack her/our current 4 year old GSD mix.

it happend 3 times. on the 3rd she got rid of the pitbull. she tried the seperation thing and then slowly mixed them together again. everytime she would try to let them co-exist the pit would eventually get jealous and attack.

i had to help break up the 3rd and final attack...not fun!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We had two French bulldogs that did this. They were best buds and littermates. Both neutered. Never had issues with each other. Until Aiden decided we shouldn't give Yoda any attention anymore. Every time we would pet Yoda, Aiden would violently attack him. My mom got bit on her leg trying to separate them. I tried separating them in the dark and one of them bit my stomach. I have a small scar there now. We felt that it wasn't fair to the dogs or us to be afraid of them fighting, so we rehomed Yoda. We felt that he'd fare better than Aiden in a new home. 

So you may have to keep them separate their entire lives or rehome one of them, unfortunately. But it's not fair to your lab to fear being attacked by your GSD.


----------



## clmedina (Sep 22, 2010)

Not only does she growl at strangers but tries to attack even as I tell her no.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

clmedina said:


> Both my dogs are female.


Your GSD is reaching sexual maturity and may be feeling that your lab is now a threat. This is not just a case of jealousy and could quickly get out of hand. Ever heard the saying "Males fight for breeding rights, females fight for breathing rights."? 

A bitch fight can be very serious so you need to start management NOW and realize that they may never be able to be together especially without strict supervision.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Your GSD is reaching sexual maturity and may be feeling that your lab is now a threat. This is not just a case of jealousy and could quickly get out of hand. Ever heard the saying "Males fight for breeding rights, females fight for breathing rights."?
> 
> A bitch fight can be very serious so you need to start management NOW and realize that they may never be able to be together especially without strict supervision.


:thumbup: I completely agree with this. 

Female/female can be a disaster.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

clmedina said:


> Not only does she growl at strangers but tries to attack even as I tell her no.


Ok that is a serious problem and you may need professional help with that.


----------



## clmedina (Sep 22, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Your GSD is reaching sexual maturity and may be feeling that your lab is now a threat. This is not just a case of jealousy and could quickly get out of hand. Ever heard the saying "Males fight for breeding rights, females fight for breathing rights."?
> 
> A bitch fight can be very serious so you need to start management NOW and realize that they may never be able to be together especially without strict supervision.


 
I believe you have hit the nail on the head. My GSD just got out of heat a week or two ago and it does seem like she has a need to compete with my female lab.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I would be looking for a behaviorist with breed experience here...WAY above my pay grade!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Since both of your dogs are female, the only way to resolve the problem is most likely to rehome one of them. Spaying doesn't help with aggression with females as neutering normally does with males.

However, you should look for someone that can work with you to train your GSD not to attack, because rehoming a people aggressive dog will be very difficult, if not dangerous.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> Since both of your dogs are female, the only way to resolve the problem is most likely to rehome one of them. Spaying doesn't help with aggression with females as neutering normally does with males.
> 
> However, you should look for someone that can work with you to train your GSD not to attack, because rehoming a people aggressive dog will be very difficult, if not dangerous.


I would try a professional trainer or try keeping them seperate before I would rehome one of them.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> I would try a professional trainer or try keeping them seperate before I would rehome one of them.


I'm not trying to say that she should rehome her GSD RIGHT NOW, and rereading my posts, I know it sounds like that. My apologies. 

But try everything you can first; rehoming should be an absolute last resort.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> I'm not trying to say that she should rehome her GSD RIGHT NOW, and rereading my posts, I know it sounds like that. My apologies.
> 
> But try everything you can first; rehoming should be an absolute last resort.


Oh, ok you edited your post write as I was replying to it. haha


----------



## JessWelsch (Oct 2, 2010)

No advice here, just wanted to wish you good luck... and keep us posted! 

-Jess


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if this will help reduce the tension that is sometimes there between dogs of like-genders but my trainer worked with me in managing my multi-dog household when my two pups weren't getting along.

Our objective was to increase the bond between my two dogs (one male and one female) and we did that by training, walking, feeding, petting and playing with them together in a structured manner. It really changed their perception of one another and they are now a solid pack in every sense and love each other dearly.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

clmedina said:


> My 1 year old GSD just recently starting attacking my 9 year old lab (who has been her buddy since she was 6 weeks old) in what appears to be a jealous moment. When I try to give attention to my lab or vice versa, my GSD has 2 times now viciously went after my labs throat, thank goodness I was there to pull her off or who knows what could have happened. Anyone else had this problem. I would hate to have to get rid of my GSD but I can't abandon my lab who has been a member of my family for 9 years. Very afraid for my lab's life....
> 
> P.S. my GSD has always shown aggession towards people she doesn't like but never another dog unless it was provoked.


 Unfortunately GSDs are a breed that is rather prone to "same sex aggression" (SSA) towards familiar dogs and it seems to be even more common with females. I have two nearly 13 year old GSD girls who got along great for almost 2 years, then began seriously fighting. I kept both of them and they live totally separate lives - separate parts of the house, separate outside time, they are never around each other. I have been researching this issue ever since (about 10 years).

That said, I'm not entirely sure that is what is going on here or not. The other thing that comes to mind is resource guarding. Has your Lab been injured in these attacks? How hard was it to get the GSD to stop? Is your Lab acting afraid or different around the GSD? Does this occur any time other than when the dogs are competing for your attention? Does your lab fight back?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

clmedina said:


> Not only does she growl at strangers but tries to attack even as I tell her no.


This is not good at all. I would get professional help asap! A qualified trainer may even be able to assist with the fighting issue and you getting a grip on the GSD might help to. If nothing else as other posters have said getting her trained and past this aggression to people will help if you have to re-home her.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

clmedina said:


> My 1 year old GSD just recently starting attacking my 9 year old lab (who has been her buddy since she was 6 weeks old) in what appears to be a jealous moment. When I try to give attention to my lab or vice versa, my GSD has 2 times now viciously went after my labs throat, thank goodness I was there to pull her off or who knows what could have happened. Anyone else had this problem. I would hate to have to get rid of my GSD but I can't abandon my lab who has been a member of my family for 9 years. Very afraid for my lab's life....
> 
> *P.S. my GSD has always shown aggession towards people she doesn't like but never another dog unless it was provoked.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> ANY inappropriate aggression needs to be dealt with immediately. As you see, first it was with people and because (I guess?) that's ok it's now being directed at your other dog.
> 
> If my adolescent dog had (for some reason?) been allowed to believe that it's a world they are in charge of and they can be a big mean bully to anyone at any time cause, well, cause they can............... Then I should EXPECT my other dogs to get attacked next. If I then didn't change their behavior I would expect my other dog to get attacked again (probably worse though) and again (vet visit) and again................
> 
> ...


completely spot on as always.


----------



## dhfitch (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats similar to an experience I had with my 5 month old Shepherd (Reagan)and my buddy's Golden Retriever (Sadie). Sadie loves hugs and Reagan got jealous of her climbing into my lap. He attacked a dog almost twice his size, I don't really know what to do about it.


----------

